
Advice for aspiring data scientists and other FAQs - yanir
https://yanirseroussi.com/2017/10/15/advice-for-aspiring-data-scientists-and-other-faqs/
======
bonniemuffin
Counting things IS hard! The mascot of my data science team is Count Von
Count. I keep him on my desk.

